# Durée des piles de la Magic Mouse



## dmar (8 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir,

J'utilise ma Magic Mouse, depuis mercredi dernier et les piles sont déjà à 87%, pourtant je l'éteint bien tous les soirs.

Elle a l'air vorace.


----------



## macinside (8 Novembre 2009)

pas plus que la migthy mouse BT, tu pensera juste a acheter des Accus plutot que des piles


----------



## dmar (8 Novembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> pas plus que la migthy mouse BT, tu pensera juste a acheter des Accus plutot que des piles



Je vait sérieusement y penser.


----------



## lepetitpiero (8 Novembre 2009)

il faut quoi comme modèle d'accu?  vu que je vais bientôt l'avoir cette souris...


----------



## gillyns (9 Novembre 2009)

c'est des AA ou AAA je ne me souviens plus exactement
standard quoi !


----------



## lepetitpiero (9 Novembre 2009)

c'est pas ça que je veux savoir,  Des AA ou AAA mais l'ampèrage des accus qu'il faut ...  Car il en existe des différents


----------



## macinside (9 Novembre 2009)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> c'est pas ça que je veux savoir,  Des AA ou AAA mais l'ampèrage des accus qu'il faut ...  Car il en existe des différents



des AA et puis ont dit pas ampérage mais intensité


----------



## lepetitpiero (9 Novembre 2009)

On dit l'intensité d'un courant électrique, exprimé en ampères. L'ampèrage pour un accu c'est ça capacité à se recharger, on exprime cela en mah donc j'aimerais savoir s'il vaut mieux avoir des 2700 mah que des 1700 mah  De là découle aussi l'intensité que celui-ci peut délivré...  ça serait idiot d'avoir un accu trop faible... cela entraînerait un mauvais fonctionnement de la dite souris.. Mais bon je chipote, n'importe quel modèle devrait faire l'affaire...


----------



## macinside (9 Novembre 2009)

Ampérage est un vilain mot, comme disait mon prof d'electrotechnique, un café ! et puis des mAh c'est a dire des milliampère par heure est une unité de charge électrique


----------



## lepetitpiero (9 Novembre 2009)

et bien moi je le disais en électrotechnique


----------



## macinside (9 Novembre 2009)

un café !


----------



## lepetitpiero (9 Novembre 2009)

j'adore le café :love: j'y suis même accro ...  depuis que je suis un rat de bibliothèque  reconversion brutale je l'avoue, passer d'électrotechnicien à bibliothécaire ... mais je ne suis pas là pour raconter ma vie


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Novembre 2009)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> On dit l'intensité d'un courant électrique, exprimé en ampères. L'ampèrage pour un accu c'est ça capacité à se recharger, on exprime cela en mah donc j'aimerais savoir s'il vaut mieux avoir des 2700 mah que des 1700 mah  De là découle aussi l'intensité que celui-ci peut délivré...  ça serait idiot d'avoir un accu trop faible... cela entraînerait un mauvais fonctionnement de la dite souris.. Mais bon je chipote, n'importe quel modèle devrait faire l'affaire...



J'avais posé cette question sur un autre fil et voilà la réponse  que m'avait fait Moonwalker.

Cela dit, depuis j'ai regardé dans les magasins autour de chez moi et les 2500 mAh se trouvent aussi facilement qu'une aiguille dans une meule de foin. Si ça m'enquiquine trop, je me rabattrai sur les 2700 mAh.


----------



## DarKOrange (10 Novembre 2009)

C'est une discussion pour le forum "périphériques".


----------



## TiteLine (14 Novembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> J'avais posé cette question sur un autre fil et voilà la réponse  que m'avait fait Moonwalker.
> 
> Cela dit, depuis j'ai regardé dans les magasins autour de chez moi et les 2500 mAh se trouvent aussi facilement qu'une aiguille dans une meule de foin. Si ça m'enquiquine trop, je me rabattrai sur les 2700 mAh.



Aucun problème pour trouver des 2500 mAh en ce qui me concerne. Essaie chez Planète Saturn si tu en as un près de chez toi. Il y en avait dans diverses marques.

Maintenant, faut que j'attende que les piles initiales soient HS pour utiliser les accus


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Novembre 2009)

Enrin a dit:


> Aucun problème pour trouver des 2500 mAh en ce qui me concerne.



C'est ce que tu utilises ?



Enrin a dit:


> Essaie chez Planète Saturn si tu en as un près de chez toi. Il y en avait dans diverses marques.
> 
> Maintenant, faut que j'attende que les piles initiales soient HS pour utiliser les accus



Il y en a un à Bordeaux. A l'occasion j'irai voir (si je n'en trouve pas à côté de chez moi).


----------



## dmar (15 Novembre 2009)

Enrin a dit:


> Aucun problème pour trouver des 2500 mAh en ce qui me concerne. Essaie chez Planète Saturn si tu en as un près de chez toi. Il y en avait dans diverses marques.
> 
> Maintenant, faut que j'attende que les piles initiales soient HS pour utiliser les accus



Ca fait 10 jours que je l'utilise avec les piles d'origines, et il me reste 81%, ca à baissé beaucoup les premiers jours, mais la ca a l'air de ce stabiliser ( une fois les piles mortes, j'ai des accu 2000 mAh, on verra bien).

Par contre le clavier ne bouge pas, toujours à 100%.


----------



## TiteLine (15 Novembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> C'est ce que tu utilises ?
> 
> 
> 
> Il y en a un à Bordeaux. A l'occasion j'irai voir (si je n'en trouve pas à côté de chez moi).



Ben nan, j'ai encore les piles d'origine :rateau:

C'est vrai que ça baisse, mais en l'éteignant le soir, le niveau remonte le lendemain. Je pense que je ne testerai pas les accus avant quelques semaines


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Novembre 2009)

Enrin a dit:


> C'est vrai que ça baisse, mais en l'éteignant le soir, le niveau remonte le lendemain.



J'ai constaté ça aussi.


----------

